# [Online] Weekly d20 Blackmoor Campaign



## Black Knight (Nov 21, 2004)

OK ladies and gents, 

I'm running a long term d20 Blackmoor campaign. Anyone who's interested, please drop me a note at goldsmith at stny.rr.com with the subject line [Let me into Blackmoor!]. 

Player packets will be going out on Monday afternoon to evening for all interested participants. These player packets will include (but is not limited to): 


A schedule where each person chooses when they'd like to play
Character generation requirements (using a modified RPGA version)
First adventure summary/player kick-off to base character creation around
Optional/house rules (so no one needs to be left in the dark)
Valuable links for campaign info

Seats are already beginning to fill up, and I think we'll have some pretty intense roleplaying that will leave most observers breathless!    

As a side note, I'd like to add that this game will be run "live" from within your own living room, dorm room, bedroom, office, etc. via the marvels of technology. 

_Note:_ Just because seats are filling doesn't mean you've missed the slow boat to Erak (which is where we will be beginning our adventure). 3.5e d20 may be meant to play with 4 people, but with the right group and GM any number can be in a party (besides, I'm an old codger that likes to run 6 or more players at a time, call me nostalgiac).


----------

